# Callblocker



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mit großem Interesse den Beitrag unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=849 gelesen (Leider gesperrt, Daher also hier ein neuer Anfang). Ich hatte dieses Kästchen ebenfalls zu Hause. Leider hat es bei mir immer alle Einwahlversuche gestoppt. Auch die legalen. Ich bin mittlerweile zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, daß wohl mein Modem (US Robotics 56K Faxmodem USB) daran Schuld war (siehe weiter unten). Weil das Conrad-Teil nicht so arbeitete, wie es in der Anleitung stand, habe ich es wieder zurückgebracht und mir den Callblocker von der Firma hama gekauft. Der arbeitet zwar etwas anders. Soll aber den gleichen Effekt haben. Hat damit bereits jemand Erfahrungen?

Erläuterungen zum Problem Conrad-Blocker: Wie oben bereits erwähnt, blockte das Conrad-Kästchen alle Einwahlversuche. Interessanter Weise funktioniert der Callblocker von hama mit meinem Modem ebenfalls nicht. Aufgrund seiner Arbeitsweise (er kennt whit- und black-Lists) läßt der alle Einwahlversuche durch. Egal, was ich programmiere. Mit einem anderen Modem funktioniert das Gerät erwartungsgemäß.

Vielen Dank für alles Feedback.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

Das Problem mit Robotics Modems liegt schlicht an der Pinbelegung des Westernstecker, 
das Thema wurde schon mal vor langer Zeit im alten DS-Forum behandelt ich versuche mal  an diese
Info zu kommen. Ich hab selber schon dreimal Robotics installiert und jedesmal 
dasselbe Problem , ist aber schon was her 

Die deutsche Steckernorm weicht  von der US/Asia  Norm ab , bei der einen sind es die Pinne 1 + 4
bei der anderen 2+3 , hab etwas Geduld , ich find das noch , was man dann tun muß ist 
sich einen   Zwischenadapter zu bauen bei dem diese Pinne  entsprechend vertauscht werden

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Hi TF!

Danke für die Mühe. Den Tipp hatte ich schon von der Conrad-Hotline erhalten und mir entsprechende Adapter gebastelt. Es waren an der Leitung Einfach die beiden äußeren Pins 1 und 4 am Westernstecker abzukleben. Jedoch ohne Erfolg. Außerdem habe ich den Dialerblocker von Conrad nicht mehr. Ich habe jetzt den von hama. Mich Interessieren eher Erfahrungen mit dem   .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

Andreas_Z schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren an der Leitung Einfach die beiden äußeren Pins 1 und 4 am Westernstecker abzukleben. Jedoch ohne Erfolg. Außerdem habe ich den Dialerblocker von Conrad nicht mehr. Ich habe jetzt den von hama. Mich Interessieren eher Erfahrungen mit dem   .



Den Hotline Tipp halte ich für falsch , mit der Vertauschungs- Methode klappt es bisher dreimal 
ohne jedes Problem.  

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Hi TF!

Dann interssiert mich der Tipp doch sehr. Vielleicht steige ich ja doch wieder auf den Conrad-Blcoker um. Diese Woche habe ich noch die Möglichkeit, den hama-Blcoker zurückzugeben. Andererseits hat der ein paar Vorteile. Er kann mit mehr Nummern umgehen und kennt so eine Art Wildcard. Man kann ganze Vorwahlbereiche sperren oder auch frei geben. Zusätzlich sind aber noch ganze Rufnummern-Angaben möglich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

Hi 

bitte um etwas Geduld , da ist schon über ein Jahr her , dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe 
daher muß ich etwas "wühlen" 

Was du brauchst ist ein Zwischenstück , mit  Westernstecker und Westernbuchse 

Die einfachste Methode ist es sich ein Western vierpoliges Verlängerungskabel 
zu kaufen , da es  Westernbuchsen nur als Version zum Einlöten auf Printplatinen gibt ,
 das Kabel zu durchtrennen und die vier Adern zu vertauschen.

( 1+4 mit 2+3 (man braucht gute Augen oder besser  eine  Lupe um am Stecker die Farbkennung
 und Reihenfolge  zu erkennen, es kommt nicht darauf an , was 1,2,3 4 ist   es 
geht nur darum innen mit außen zu vertauschen)  
(Lötkolben ist natürlich in jedem Fall erforderlich ) 
 und dieses "Cross"-Kabel zwischen  Blocker und Modem zu stecken 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Ah...

Ich warte geduldig....   8)  .

Lötkolben oder sowas brauche ich nicht. Habe Kabelkrimpzange nebst Westernsteckern und Genderchanger zur Verfügung.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

Andreas_Z schrieb:
			
		

> Lötkolben oder sowas brauche ich nicht. Habe Kabelkrimpzange nebst Westernsteckern und Genderchanger zur Verfügung.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Mehr brauchst du nicht, die alten  Beiträge sind leider weg ,  einfach nur dem Hinweis folgen:  2/3 mit 1/4 tauschen 
viel Erfolg  :thumb: 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2004)

Hallo TF!

Habe Deinen Tip mal ausprobiert. Leider komplette Fehlanzeige. Mit diesem Kabel bekommt das Modem überhaupt kein Freizeichen. 

Übrigens: Gestern in einem kleinen Conrad-Katalog den Dialerblocker II gesehen. Macht das gleiche wie der Vorgänger, aber ist billiger und läßt PC-Fax-Betrieb zu beliebigen Nummern zu. 

Gruß Andreas


----------

